# New Here and Need Some Help...



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_WELCOME to the Forum... :wave:
_
Not good with naming others horses sadly.
What would help with some ideas is a shared picture or two of the horse...

What comes to mind for name from me...
*Hop to It....*

See, told you not so good at names.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I actually like that one hlg! I do better when I know the horse. Or at least something about them.


----------



## JakeAmor007 (Jul 19, 2020)

This is the man himself, his nickname is Rabbit


----------



## JakeAmor007 (Jul 19, 2020)

No scope no hope eh 😂


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

When Rabbits Fly


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

Shooting star
Take to the sky
Pegasus 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Morriela (Jul 20, 2020)

Cassidy - As in Hopalong Cassidy? Rabbit made me think of that. He's such a noble looking horse. Lord of Thunder? Soaring Eagle? Flights of Fancy? I'm trying to name a foal myself. We're considering Lord Mist. Silver Streak? I like Pegasus that was previously mentioned, but it's probably used a lot with horses. Sky Dancer? Rocket? We have a mini named Blue Skies Lightening, whom we call Lightning. Lightning Bolt? I could do this all day, so will stop, lol.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like @*horseloving*guy's
recommendation of "Hop to it". Seeing as how his name has something to do with rabbits. . . . It's perfect!


----------



## JakeAmor007 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you so so much for all the suggestions, I like them all. I just have to choose now. Swaying to more of the “rabbit” themed names so if there’s more suggestions that would be amazing !


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

Knight of the Lepus

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LilithK (Jul 20, 2020)

Welcome to the community! I like the "Hop To It" and the "Danish Delight" idea. You could always mixed the two and do Danish Rabbit (maybe that's weird?) ha-ha.


----------

